
Humans can biologically only sustain 150 friendships at a time - funmatcha
https://medium.com/@nicksukie/delete-your-friends-to-start-2020-off-right-c97e2fbd7723
======
1_over_n
Will admit i am nitpicking but I feel like biologically is a poor choice of
word here.

"Historically, culturally, sociologically, traditionally, anthropologically,"
all work much better than biologically (which to me would suggest a validated
mechanism of action).

I am familiar with Dunbars number and to my knowledge there is no biological
mechanism for sustaining friendships in there.

